# Reactionless Drive?



## a_majoor (8 Jul 2007)

This sounds totally Science Fiction, and would seem to violate the laws of physics, but the company claims to have tested prototypes that work. 

IF this works, there are lots of potential uses on Earth and in space.. http://www.emdrive.com/


----------



## Bert (9 Jul 2007)

Cool stuff.  Heres a link with a layman perspective (more understandable while consuming a beer):

http://www.tmcnet.com/usubmit/2006/09/08/1874074.htm


-Radar techs will never die. We'll just get more insane things to fix.


----------

